# Can I move to Mexico? Where do I begin?



## ashleyjane36

I'm looking to find out if it's feasible for me to move to Mexico. Before I try exploring details, I'm curious to know if it's even possible for me.

I'm 26 years old, single, and a nurse. I don't have a house payment, and my car is paid off. I have no credit card debt. My only debt is about $35,000 in student loans. 

That being said, is it possible to work as a nurse in Mexico? I have heard it's hard for Americans to get nursing jobs in Mexico. Is that true? I don't expect to live a lavish life, but would I make enough money to at least make my student loan payments? Is the only way to effectively relocate from one country to another to leave when you have no responsibilities (i.e. debt) at home?

Other than winning the lottery, I have no idea how to begin this process.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It would be unlikely that you would find nursing employment without Mexican credentials and, of course, you would have to have the permission of the immigration authorities to do any kind of work in Mexico. The salary, if you did find work, would probably not be enough to support living alone and certainly not enough to pay off a large debt. Wages in Mexico are a small fraction of wages in the USA.


----------



## chicois8

I would guess that one thing that may hold you back (unless you are Latina ) is not only would you need to speak fluent Spanish but would have to read and write in medical terms...

I have a friend who was a nurse in Guadalajara and quit the profession after a few years, went back to collage and became a teacher.........suerte y paz


----------



## maryellen1952

chicois8 said:


> I would guess that one thing that may hold you back (unless you are Latina ) is not only would you need to speak fluent Spanish but would have to read and write in medical terms...
> 
> I have a friend who was a nurse in Guadalajara and quit the profession after a few years, went back to collage and became a teacher.........suerte y paz



Perhaps the more logical solution is to move to the Tijuana area to live
& work In San Diego where nurse wages are higher. You have the best
Of both worlds. Ad don’t have to worry about visas.
That’s what more Americans are doing every day due to the increasing
High cost of living In the U.S.


----------



## ashleyjane36

maryellen1952 said:


> Perhaps the more logical solution is to move to the Tijuana area to live
> & work In San Diego where nurse wages are higher. You have the best
> Of both worlds. Ad don’t have to worry about visas.
> That’s what more Americans are doing every day due to the increasing
> High cost of living In the U.S.


Thanks for the advice. Living in TJ and working in SD seems like a reasonable thing to do. Do you know many people that do it and are happy with it? What's it like to cross the border every day? Are there extra fees associated with living in Mexico but working in the US?


----------



## maryellen1952

*Do a lot of research before you consider moving*



ashleyjane36 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Living in TJ and working in SD seems like a reasonable thing to do. Do you know many people that do it and are happy with it? What's it like to cross the border every day? Are there extra fees associated with living in Mexico but working in the US?


People who successfully move to Mexico & enjoy it Do a lot of research BEFORE they considering moving
There are blogs about living anywhere In Tijuana such as 0removed
Everyone has a different opinion & perception about living In Tijuana so you should do a lot of research & check opinions. You definitely need to visit there a couple of times to determine if it is for you. Perhaps you should spend a month or two to decide if you really like it esp. if you have limited travel experience and can handle crossig the border regularly.
The apartments where I live are month to month lease so that would be the best choice for you.
They are listed on San Diego Craigs List under American style in rentals.


----------



## ashleyjane36

Thanks for the advice. I have a lot of travel experience, but never to TJ specifically. The beauty of being a nurse, is that I can do travel nursing. I will be traveling to work in the San Diego area relatively soon, so that should provide me with ample time to do research while getting free, arranged housing on the U.S. side. I've been looking to find some good blogs on relocating. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mexliving

pay back your loans before you begin thinking about living in mexico....... tijuana???? you dont know anyone there, dont go exploring into tijuana !!!!!


----------



## maryellen1952

So you might consider traveling through Tijuana to California where you will have more options.
The West Coast Mexican borders have not experienced the violence as along the Texas borders. The Texas border area has ALWAYS been a hotbed of drug activity which is why few Americans move there.
I have lived in TJ for several months and feel just as safe as any big city including Dallas, Houston, L.A., San Francisco.
Despite the U.S. news media, Americans continue to move across the border due to the U.S. economy. You will find many Americans age 20+ who live In TJ as there is more to do than going South where the retirees congregate; not to mention the fact that you can easily cross the border if you work In the U.S. and not on a pension/retirement.
FYI…my apartment complex has several people age 60+ who have lived In TJ for 5 years or more and they have never had any problems. So In TJ as with anywhere In the world including the U.S. if you don’t associate with problems you won’t have them. Funny that the U.S. news media/propaganda never seems to report the # of murders daily In the U.S. as they do In Mexico. It seems murders are more accepted rather than condoned as they publicize Mexico.
The best advice is to visit the area and determine if it is for you. You can rent apartments on a month to month basis In a complex like mine which is mostly Americans and determine for yourself if living here is for you especially if you are not of the same age/generation.






mexliving said:


> pay back your loans before you begin thinking about living in mexico....... tijuana???? you dont know anyone there, dont go exploring into tijuana !!!!!


----------



## TundraGreen

ashleyjane36 said:


> I don't expect to live a lavish life, but would I make enough money to at least make my student loan payments?


The problem you are facing is that the cost of living and the salaries in the US are both higher than almost all other countries in the world. So you are going to have a very difficult time paying US expenses (your student debt) with a salary in any other country. You are trying to do the opposite of what many people do successfully: namely, take a US income (retirement check) and live at the Mexican cost of living. That works. Living on a Mexican salary, assuming you could even find a job, and paying a US debt doesn't.

Re: Living in Tijuana and working in San Diego...
There are many people who do that, mostly Mexican. However, unless you were lucky enough to find a job in just the right place, I would think the commute would be very long. Is there a hospital near San Ysidro? I don't know.


----------

